# 1911 Idiot Scratch



## BabyHuey (Jan 27, 2010)

When taking my 1911 apart for cleaning I put an idiot scratch on it.  Need help on how to get the scratch out.  

Thanks- Brian


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't think you can get a scratch out.  Only way would be to coat it with duracoat or reblue it.


----------



## BabyHuey (Jan 27, 2010)

I forgot to mention the finish is stainless steel.  :-(


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 27, 2010)

Put it in the S&S for $50 more than what you paid for it new.  Sell it, then go buy a new one without the scratch


----------



## AM1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I did the same thing with mine (stainless). Sucks, don't it?


----------



## VHinch (Jan 27, 2010)

Depending on how bad it is, you can buff it out on a stainless gun.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Jan 27, 2010)

Slide stop?


----------



## redneckcamo (Jan 27, 2010)

VHinch said:


> Depending on how bad it is, you can buff it out on a stainless gun.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 28, 2010)

If its a satin or matte finish stainless disassemble it and find someone with a bead blast machine, thats what I do to mine.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jan 29, 2010)

Leave it, it adds character.


----------



## MolonLabe88 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ha how do you think I felt when my father purchased a Remington Rand 1911 manufactured in 1943, EXCELLENT condition, and the idiot selling it to us tried to take it apart one last time and SCRATCH on the trigger guard. Sickening. I know the feeling dude.


----------

